# UAE plans to drag an iceberg from Antarctica to provide drinking water for millions



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 6, 2017)

The National Advisor Bureau, headquartered in Masdar City, Abu-Dhabi, plans to source the massive blocks of ice from Heard Island, around 600 miles (1000 kilometres) off the coast of mainland Antarctica.

It will then transport them around 5,500 miles (8,800 km) to Fujairah, one of the seven emirates which make up the UAE.

One iceberg could provide enough for one million people over five years, according to the company.

And the scheme could begin as early as the start of 2018. 










The firm's director says they have already travelled the transportation route and used simulators to check the feasibility of the scheme, according to reports in Gulf News. 

Speaking to the site about what he is calling the UAE Iceberg Project, Abdullah Mohammad Sulaiman Al Shehi said: 'Our simulator predicts that it will take up to one year [to tow an iceberg to UAE].


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 6, 2017)

Not sure this will go down well with the global warming lot lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2017)

Surely it would of almost melted by the time it arrives? UAE isnt exactly covered in snow all year round or suffer from arctic conditions.

I mean if they were to cut it into huge chunks and transport it on a cargo ship with a massive freezer like some fishing trawlers have then it wouldn't be such a crazy idea. I mean the idea is crazy anyway, but it just becomes a little less crazy. 

Might aswell attach 747 engines to it controlled by a man in an igloo with a windscreen at the top of the iceberg and have him 'fly' the iceberg to UAE


----------



## dorsetknob (May 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> One iceberg could provide enough for one million people over five years, according to the company.



I bet a pregnent Camel it would melt in less time than it takes That Camel to give Birth

PS will they Buy this Iceberg from the Australian Goverment or just steal it and hope no one notices 

did not the Saudi's also propose such a Scheme with icebergs a few years ago
and quietly dropped it because it was to uneconomical and impracticable


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2017)

Brain Freeze!!!!


----------



## 64K (May 6, 2017)

Not sure why they think it will take a year to tow it 5,500 miles. It would only take about 7.5 months if they towed it at 1 mph. But anyway, I also think that most of it would melt if it took a year to tow it and then looking at the cost of fuel to tow it, and getting the damned iceberg onto land somehow, wouldn't it be cheaper to just build a solar powered desalinization plant and pump water from the ocean through it?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 6, 2017)

Icebergs do not melt easily given that as much as 80 per cent of the massive structures are under the water line and the white exposed ice above reflects sunlight and does not readily absorb the sun's heat.


----------



## P4-630 (May 6, 2017)

Hmmmm... Not sure what to think of this..........But... I'm sure it will be a massive challenge and I'm sure to see it on the news then.


----------



## erixx (May 6, 2017)

The error is: UAE is not a place to live, but due to aha! you know, people are living and getting rich there. This is un-sustainability in it's essence! United Nations should stop this from the start, together with compulsary birth control world wide.


----------



## 64K (May 6, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Icebergs do not melt easily given that as much as 80 per cent of the massive structures are under the water line and the white exposed ice above reflects sunlight and does not readily absorb the sun's heat.



I wasn't thinking of the Sun melting it. I was thinking of the warm Indian Ocean melting it which can reach 72° F. Looks like they are already investing in solar powered desalinization though.

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/...warming-the-planet-countries-eye-solar-power/

Seems too expensive at $50 per 1,000 gallons but the cost is expected to drop considerably in the future. I guess there are no easy solutions for their needs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (May 9, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



originally they spelled it "Son". then changed it


----------



## dorsetknob (May 9, 2017)




----------



## EarthDog (May 10, 2017)

Word to your mother...


----------



## kn00tcn (May 10, 2017)

so do icebergs not have salt in them or what?


----------



## Caring1 (May 10, 2017)

64K said:


> .....But anyway, I also think that most of it would melt if it took a year to tow it and then looking at the cost of fuel to tow it, and getting the damned iceberg onto land somehow....


Towing the Iceberg in one piece would help slow the melt down, also once it has reached it's destination they could then mine it, as the reduced mass would allow it to float higher in the water.


----------



## EarthDog (May 10, 2017)

kn00tcn said:


> so do icebergs not have salt in them or what?


how icebergs are made... 
https://www.google.com/search?q=are...droid-verizon&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Divide Overflow (May 10, 2017)

I think I saw this on an episode of Super Friends.  Superman flew an iceberg to the desert!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 10, 2017)

Overall,  I think this is a bad idea.


----------



## Melvis (May 10, 2017)

I can understand why there doing this, if anyone has looked into the nuclear power plants in Japan at the moment (it is terrifying) you might understand more so why there doing this.


----------



## silkstone (May 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Icebergs do not melt easily given that as much as 80 per cent of the massive structures are under the water line and the white exposed ice above reflects sunlight and does not readily absorb the sun's heat.



The last bit isn't entirely correct. The emissivity of ice is actually ~0.98. Thus making it a better emitter (and absorber) of radiation than coal! Snow is also pretty high at 0.9


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2017)

kn00tcn said:


> so do icebergs not have salt in them or what?


No, it's fresh water.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2017)

Apparently the micro climate created by all the cold air will even make it rain locally.


----------



## bug (May 10, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Surely it would of almost melted by the time it arrives? UAE isnt exactly covered in snow all year round or suffer from arctic conditions.
> 
> I mean if they were to cut it into huge chunks and transport it on a cargo ship with a massive freezer like some fishing trawlers have then it wouldn't be such a crazy idea. I mean the idea is crazy anyway, but it just becomes a little less crazy.
> 
> Might aswell attach 747 engines to it controlled by a man in an igloo with a windscreen at the top of the iceberg and have him 'fly' the iceberg to UAE



Icebergs do melt that easily, look it up.


64K said:


> Not sure why they think it will take a year to tow it 5,500 miles. It would only take about 7.5 months if they towed it at 1 mph. But anyway, I also think that most of it would melt if it took a year to tow it and then looking at the cost of fuel to tow it, and getting the damned iceberg onto land somehow, wouldn't it be cheaper to just build a solar powered desalinization plant and pump water from the ocean through it?



Do you know what the kinetic energy of that thing travelling at a measly 1mph is? You have steer it somewhat, drag it through poor weather...
Plus, it doesn't mean it will happen. The news says a plan has been scrutinized and found feasible. At this time it seems it will be put in practice, but a lot can happen between now and then.


----------



## JunkBear (May 10, 2017)

100% sure they Will ask Canadians or Russians to do it.



EarthDog said:


> Word to your mother...



While Im towing around with the iceblock. In my 5.0 ... AbuDabi avenue!!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2017)

I remember being in high school in the early 80's and this was seriously promoted as a means of getting water to moisture-deprived regions of the world.  So, the UAE has merely resurrected and polished off an old plan.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2017)

People have been talking about it since the 1850's


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> People have been talking about it since the 1850's


Wow, didn't realize it was that old. So basically since steam power was commonly available for ocean-going vessels and they didn't need to rely on wind.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2017)

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=vvMRAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA75&dq=towing+icebergs&hl=en&ei=MLFCTrDCHKe00AGvkezSCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=towing icebergs&f=false


----------



## Boosnie (May 11, 2017)

Can't wait the moment when the berg will roll on itself due to uneven melting, taking its toll of boats and men.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 11, 2017)

Boosnie said:


> Can't wait the moment when the berg will roll on itself due to uneven melting, taking its toll of boats and men.


Wait...why would you be looking forward to this killing people?


----------



## Boosnie (May 11, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wait...why would you be looking forward to this killing people?



Because no amount of lives can buy a "told ya" moment.


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2017)

There's more chance of Sudanese Pirates highjacking it and holding it for ransom.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2017)

I can't be the only one that thought of this:


----------



## Boosnie (May 11, 2017)

Seems the right 3d to mention the great documentary "Chasing Ice" for those who never saw it.

P.S. put your earbuds on or crank up the volume if you are on a decent speakers set up.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2017)

Boosnie said:


> Seems the right 3d to mention the great documentary "Chasing Ice" for those who never saw it.
> 
> P.S. put your earbuds on or crank up the volume if you are on a decent speakers set up.




i never saw that vid before and i must say it is probably the best piece of film i have watched all week, on any subject.


----------



## remixedcat (May 12, 2017)

ha ha that country should just burn anyways....


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 12, 2017)

This just makes me think of Futurama:


----------



## biffzinker (May 12, 2017)

Boosnie said:


> Seems the right 3d to mention the great documentary "Chasing Ice" for those who never saw it.
> 
> P.S. put your earbuds on or crank up the volume if you are on a decent speakers set up.


Felt lots of rumbling vibrations from the sub-woofer during that video.


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> ha ha that country should just burn anyways....



Speaking in terms of temps, it already does everyday.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2017)

This sounds like Brewster's millions... hehe


----------

